# Leopard gecko genetic outcome



## Mrmilk (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi this is my first year breeding and I was trying to get to know all about genetics, but I can't seem to figure out this combination 

Jungle Sunglow Bell het radar(male) x Bell Jungle poss het radar(female)

Jungle Sunglow Bell het radar(male) x Snow Bell eclipse 

I also have a red stripe het raptor I'm not sure if I should breed her with my jungle sunglow bell het radar with her because of the het raptor and raptor is apart of the tremble albino gene in raptors. Will it be alright to breed her?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AcidicAngel (Jul 24, 2012)

Jungle Sunglow Bell het Eclipse x Bell Jungle poss het Eclipse:
Bell 50% het Eclipse.
If the female proves to be het Eclipse then you could also get RADAR's and all Bells would be 66% poss het not 50% poss het.
You have the possibility to get varying degree's of Jungle, Hypo, Tangerine, Carrot Tail, etc. in the Bell's and RADAR's(if you got RADAR's).

Jungle Sunglow Bell het Eclipse x Mack Snow RADAR:
Bell het Eclipse.
Snow Bell het Eclipse.
RADAR.
Mack Snow RADAR.

Once again, varying degree's of Jungle, Hypo, Tangerine, Carrot Tail, etc. in all morphs 

Though I have to admit I'm not sure how you have a Jungle Sunglow as Sunglow is a Super Hypo(no pattern) Tangerine Carrot Tail.... Jungle just means the pattern isn't normal(instead of bands they have splodges, etc.)...

As for breeding your Jungle Sunglow Bell het Eclipse with your Red Stripe het RAPTOr- No go. Big no go. Don't do it. Mixing the albino genes is a huge no no.


----------



## Mrmilk (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you very much. Did you see the pictures it had caution signs so I don't know if they went through but the male was sold to me as a sunglow jungle his back is patternless and his head has a jungle design.


----------



## AcidicAngel (Jul 24, 2012)

Mrmilk said:


> Thank you very much. Did you see the pictures it had caution signs so I don't know if they went through but the male was sold to me as a sunglow jungle his back is patternless and his head has a jungle design.


I saw the pictures, yes. Though not one of a patternless gecko?
I saw "Snow Bell Eclipse", "Bell Jungle poss het RADAR" and a blurry one that I assume is your Red Stripe?

No patternless ones so I didn't think you'd uploaded one of the male.
Going by your description it sounds like he's a Bell Sunglow het Eclipse as you can't really have a "Jungle design" head pattern. It refers to the back pattern and tail pattern. Leo's have funky head patterns a lot of the time anyway lol.


----------



## Mrmilk (Aug 29, 2015)

AcidicAngel said:


> I saw the pictures, yes. Though not one of a patternless gecko?
> I saw "Snow Bell Eclipse", "Bell Jungle poss het RADAR" and a blurry one that I assume is your Red Stripe?
> 
> No patternless ones so I didn't think you'd uploaded one of the male.
> Going by your description it sounds like he's a Bell Sunglow het Eclipse as you can't really have a "Jungle design" head pattern. It refers to the back pattern and tail pattern. Leo's have funky head patterns a lot of the time anyway lol.


When I said patternless I meant he doesn't have a pattern on his back not the morph lol.


----------



## Mrmilk (Aug 29, 2015)

AcidicAngel said:


> I saw the pictures, yes. Though not one of a patternless gecko?
> I saw "Snow Bell Eclipse", "Bell Jungle poss het RADAR" and a blurry one that I assume is your Red Stripe?
> 
> No patternless ones so I didn't think you'd uploaded one of the male.
> Going by your description it sounds like he's a Bell Sunglow het Eclipse as you can't really have a "Jungle design" head pattern. It refers to the back pattern and tail pattern. Leo's have funky head patterns a lot of the time anyway lol.


Lol I meant he doesn't have a pattern on his back not the patternless morph here he is 
http://m.imgur.com/KQgfSRG


----------

